# ace-031 and follistatin 344



## SMALLbaby (Jul 11, 2013)

i got 5mg of each of these peptides and after reading alot ,still there are so many things i am unclear so hopefully someone here can help a brother out.
on same places i read that they should be adminstered in the morning- is this true? also how they are administered- i belived that they were IM shots but now i read it can be SUB-Q??

since they degrade i will keep the dose 1mcg/kg which will be around 100mcg.

my main question is how to use these two together? do i mix them in the same syringe like ghrp/ghrh or do i go 100mcg of both separatly?

hope somemone here can help me out because they seem very promising.

oh one more thing: if i decide to go say follistatin alone,when i finish 10 days can i go with ACE-031 right away or do i have to wait?


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone??


----------

